# does this sound like GERD to you?



## ibstuvcd (Apr 20, 2004)

hello, my name is dennis. i have had trouble finding a solution to my stomach issues as well as anxiety. I almost think that the anxiety is caused by my stomach issues or is at least worsened by it. Anyways, I have had all the x-rays and tests except for a colonoscopy or sigmoidoscopy (sp?). The conclusion of the doctor was IBS-C and lactose intolerance. I take lactaid enzymes whenever I eat something that contains milk and try and avoid cheese and mayonaise and anything with milk whenever i can. As far as constipation goes, I no longer have this problem. I have found the one over the counter fiber supplement that works for me, and that's Fiberchoice. I just take two twice a day like the thing says, they are chewable and I go to the bathroom daily so that's fine. My problem is that my stomach leaks out noise, similar to when one has not eaten for a long time but its not cause i havent eaten. It just like rumbles and seems to be producing something, acid or gas maybe? It seems to interupt my sleep, I usually wake up and turn a couple times before i fall back asleep, i wake up several times during the last few hours of sleep which is not good. I only eat a couple times a day now. Its not cause Im depressed or not hungry but my stomach feels sour. Like you know how sour patch kids taste, that's how my stomach feels. Prilosec used to work for me fine. I was doing some weightlifting and I was up to 179 lbs eating a lot throughout the day with no discomfort except for a lil at night. and then the prilosec seems to not be working anymore. From what I have read on this board, it seems like various proton pump inhibitors stop working after awhile. This stinks. What does one do? Does this sound like GERD to you? I dont get any heartburn and i thought that was the main symptom. I made an appointment with my gastoenterologist but she is always super booked up. My appt is on january 24th which is way after the holidays. ANy thoughts or suggestions?Dennis~


----------

